# (TX) Doc' Mayor of Luckenbach MH ** Golden



## J Connolly (Aug 16, 2007)

see pedigree at k9data http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=99151. Penn hip,CERF and Caridac Clearances. frozen semen available. NO Red Devil/Razz


----------

